# X-Men: Dark Phoenix: Mutanten im Weltraum - Exklusive Szene



## PCGH-Redaktion (24. Mai 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu *X-Men: Dark Phoenix: Mutanten im Weltraum - Exklusive Szene* gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *X-Men: Dark Phoenix: Mutanten im Weltraum - Exklusive Szene*


----------



## sethdiabolos (24. Mai 2019)

Gefällt mir persönlich besser als die Filme von Disney. Ich bin mal gespannt.


----------

